# New Website for Soda Bottle Collectors



## brianwpopbottle (May 23, 2005)

I just published a website "Deco Soda Bottles" which you can get to at http://www.decosodas.com  It covers those fancy embossed soda bottles from the 1920's and 30's.  It has over 200 bottles photographed + a little bottle history which you can view as a slideshow in the "Photos" section  
 This is my first attempt at a website and there were some technical limitations such as not being able to add much descriptive text with the botttle photos, and I was limited to 49 photos.  Would appreciate any comments.
 Thanks.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 23, 2005)

HI BRIAN...loved your book. Nice job on it and the website....!!!


----------



## dshaneb (May 24, 2005)

Awesome website!  The only decos I have so far are a couple of the Dr. Pepper clock bottles (clear, 6 1/2 oz), a Smile (clear, 6 1/2 oz) and a Bluebird (clear, 7 oz).  My Bluebird has the bird sitting on a limb facing my right when holding the bottle.  The odd thing is that he is wearing a tophat!  I usually collect ACLs, but the decos are cool.

 Shane


----------



## brianwpopbottle (May 25, 2005)

Shane,
 Thanks so much for your positive response, and I agree with you, Decos are COOL!  It's great that the Blue Bird soda you have is a hard to find variant - almost all of the Blue Birds that I've seen are the ones with the flying bird (in photo on right) not the top hat variant.  Excellent find!


----------



## Tony14 (May 25, 2005)

Wow very nice bottles. Wish I could find some like that[]


----------



## bubbas dad (May 25, 2005)

the one in the middle in one of the greatest bottles i have ever seen. i want one so bad i can taste it. great bottles and web site.


----------



## dshaneb (May 26, 2005)

Hey Brian, I'm glad to hear my variation is rare -- I had no idea!  I have two pics from the seller that I'll post, though he had a bad backdrop color:


----------



## dshaneb (May 26, 2005)

And here is a close-up of the bird in tophat:


----------



## ronvae (May 26, 2005)

Great picyures on your website--really beautiful!  Impressive collection!


----------



## newfounddump (Jul 25, 2006)

hey, i just found 2 of those ones on the right with the flying bird, and info or value??


----------



## Lynette (Jul 25, 2006)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Amazing website !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Thanks for sharing your pic's and information []


----------



## capsoda (Jul 26, 2006)

Great site. Beautiful bottles.


----------

